# Halloween in the UK 2012 - PT 2 - Costumes



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

ok so heres where im at. this is my mask last year (top left) and i started to make some alterations (botton right) i basicaly drew in some mouth and stitching pieces with a marker.








i decided this wasnt that good, and i painted in the pieces with some black acrylic paint i use for my paintings. the basic aim was instead of just a mouth opening, it liiked like a freaky smile. imagen a JOL type of thing. The plan was to "stitch up" the fake mouth








I again disliked it though, and thought id go in a diff direction, so i started to add new burlap pieces. i added the stiching from the edges of burlap sacks above the eyes to build up the eyebrows, and also started to cover up the mouth opening. as the material is thick, and supported by a plastic drama mask on the back, its hard to stich. so ive started to glue them in place








and here is what is looks like thus far. i know he looks like he has a tash, but these little pieces are going to be cut off and tidies up. i may well black in the mouth opening again slightly.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I am so far behind this year! Not bought a thing for my costume yet! I have been watching a few things on Ebay though. 
I'm planning on being a creepy porcelain doll.

Yours seems to be coming along nicely


----------

